# Meditate Love to The Obamas



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

On September 9th 2008 at 9pm and every night following into the year 2009 we will send Love to the Obama family. We will visualize all four of them Strong, Safe and Smiling. Together we are celebrating the incredible changes taking place in 2009 with Baraka Obama as the President of the United States of America! Feel the love ! Light a candle , do a little dance, say the rosary, take a nap, hug your kids, pet your dog, water a plant, drink some water , do anything you can do with the attitude of gratitude and send the love to The Obamas....for 9 minutes. We can change the world...because Love is stronger then Fear. Beginning: 9:00pm 9/09/08 Lasting 9 minutes. Continue every night into 2009.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

An update to this - my friends and I have been trying to find ways we can help Obama get elected, as we are TERRIFIED of McCain. That is how the above meditation came about. I have come up with another way which is the Obama mantra. We realized that the Republicans will stop at nothing to get what they want. They will lie to begin a war for oil, they will run a horrible slanderous campaign ( I could go on forever here) and the Democrats and liberals are just not that bloodthirtsy. But what we do have is LOVE. So in the vein of "The Secret" and using the law of attraction, we are going to do an Obama mantra everytime we begin to think about the election. Everytime I panic about McSame or the war or the inevitable draft coming back if he is elected, I will begin to repeat "Obama" in my head over and over. Envisioning him in the White House, ect ect. Great way to see if "The Secret" works. Great way to embrace LOVE instead of fear. Yes, the Republicans have their fear, but we have LOVE. Let's pass this along to as many people as we can.....


----------



## catemom (Jan 9, 2007)

Right on, Talia! I should definitely focus positive energy on President Obama, his family, Vice President Biden, and his family.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

:


----------



## Odessa15 (Aug 12, 2003)

: Sending the joy and the love...


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

O K
Can't hurt. Canadians are afraid of McCain as well so ...







: across the border.


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

I'm in. I just take a deep breath, close my eyes, and see him sitting behind that big desk in the oval office. Daughters are off at school, wife is down the hall in her office.

If I can see it all so clearly, it's got to be the real future, right?!?


----------



## verdeluz (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

:

One of the most beautiful things I got from the bible:

BE NOT AFRAID!


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Okay, so 9:00 p.m. in which time zone?


----------



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose* 
An update to this - my friends and I have been trying to find ways we can help Obama get elected, as we are TERRIFIED of McCain. That is how the above meditation came about. I have come up with another way which is the Obama mantra. We realized that the Republicans will stop at nothing to get what they want. They will lie to begin a war for oil, they will run a horrible slanderous campaign ( I could go on forever here) and the Democrats and liberals are just not that bloodthirtsy. But what we do have is LOVE. So in the vein of "The Secret" and using the law of attraction, we are going to do an Obama mantra everytime we begin to think about the election. Everytime I panic about McSame or the war or the inevitable draft coming back if he is elected, I will begin to repeat "Obama" in my head over and over. Envisioning him in the White House, ect ect. Great way to see if "The Secret" works. Great way to embrace LOVE instead of fear. Yes, the Republicans have their fear, but we have LOVE. Let's pass this along to as many people as we can.....









:















I'm wholeheartedly behind you. And while we're sending love, let's take a huge cleansing breath and release our fear and anger against the Republicans. Cuz if you are terrified of them repeating what they have done in the last 2 elections, then you are still holding them in mind. And you create what you hold in mind, even subconsciously out of fear.


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for this!


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

:

I think this is the *best* idea!

The more we focus on loving his family the better!







:


----------



## mariposita (Sep 13, 2002)

Beautiful idea. I'll be joining you for sure!

I just noticed the typo in your OP where you said *Baraka* Obama. I think that is a *wonderful* typo as Baraka means "blessing" in many languages. He truly is a blessing to the world.


----------



## thisiswhatwedo (Mar 10, 2008)

I am going to take a deep breath relax







: and agree to do this, but I am also going to go out and campaign....
thanks for your efforts







:







:







:


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose* 
On September 9th 2008 at 9pm and every night following into the year 2009 we will send Love to the Obama family. We will visualize all four of them Strong, Safe and Smiling. Together we are celebrating the incredible changes taking place in 2009 with Baraka Obama as the President of the United States of America! Feel the love ! Light a candle , do a little dance, say the rosary, take a nap, hug your kids, pet your dog, water a plant, drink some water , do anything you can do with the attitude of gratitude and send the love to The Obamas....for 9 minutes. We can change the world...because Love is stronger then Fear. Beginning: 9:00pm 9/09/08 Lasting 9 minutes. Continue every night into 2009.

That is an awesome awesome awesome idea. What time zone?


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk* 
Okay, so 9:00 p.m. in which time zone?










Whatever time zone you are in. 9 is a sacred number. For me the Obama mantra works better cause I can do it all day long.

Please pass this along, we are trying to make it "sweep" the nation"!


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose* 
Whatever time zone you are in. 9 is a sacred number. For me the Obama mantra works better cause I can do it all day long.

Please pass this along, we are trying to make it "sweep" the nation"!

Ah yes, that makes sense. Then there's almost always someone doing this! Brilliant capital idea!







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UptownZoo* 
I'm in. I just take a deep breath, close my eyes, and see him sitting behind that big desk in the oval office. Daughters are off at school, wife is down the hall in her office.

If I can see it all so clearly, it's got to be the real future, right?!?

Lovely image! I'm right there with you!


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

a lurking only mama has asked me to add this to our thread. it is a video manifestation she created

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/l...t=b62ba444.pbr


----------



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

Link doesn't work? I just get the photobucket home page.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

really strange the link does not work. i posted it in the obama fan club and it works there. let's try a different way

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/l...t=b62ba444.pbr


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you for this. I have been feeling really down and losing hope for our country lately. This will be a good way for me to deal with some of those feelings and fears.


----------



## learnlovebe (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh, this is the happiest thing I've read all weekend. Just what I needed on a cold, rainy night! Count me in!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll start tomorrow! Twice a day for me (the nine o'clock thing) and the mantra too!


----------



## erniebobernie (Aug 6, 2005)

sending the love as an Obama Mama too.


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank you for this wonderful idea. I've been angry/uptight about the news and was thinking I might need to take a break from it. Now, as a dedicated Obama Mama, I can do something that doesn't raise my blood pressure.

Thank you!


----------



## Doula Dani (Jan 9, 2008)

There is a large group of us meditating love to the Obamas on another forum. Don't fear Mccain though- he has no power over us!!! Your focus determines your reality- so leave the focus on love for Obama.


----------



## Doula Dani (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
O K
Can't hurt. Canadians are afraid of McCain as well so ...







: across the border.

Yes!!! Good vibes are stronger than you could ever imagine!!! Send your positive Canadian energy on over!


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose* 
a lurking only mama has asked me to add this to our thread. it is a video manifestation she created

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/l...t=b62ba444.pbr

Thank you so much for this...


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose* 
An update to this - my friends and I have been trying to find ways we can help Obama get elected, as we are TERRIFIED of McCain. That is how the above meditation came about. I have come up with another way which is the Obama mantra. We realized that the Republicans will stop at nothing to get what they want. They will lie to begin a war for oil, they will run a horrible slanderous campaign ( I could go on forever here) and the Democrats and liberals are just not that bloodthirtsy. But what we do have is LOVE. So in the vein of "The Secret" and using the law of attraction, we are going to do an Obama mantra everytime we begin to think about the election. Everytime I panic about McSame or the war or the inevitable draft coming back if he is elected, I will begin to repeat "Obama" in my head over and over. Envisioning him in the White House, ect ect. Great way to see if "The Secret" works. Great way to embrace LOVE instead of fear. Yes, the Republicans have their fear, but we have LOVE. Let's pass this along to as many people as we can.....

I've been doing something like this since he announced his candidacy







I even have his pic with the words "President Obama" on my treasure map















:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

Hope and love trump fear EVERY time. I wear my Obama stuff whenever I can and whenever I see someone looking at it, I say "GOBAMA! Hope not fear!" (which usually starts a conversation!)

I also carry around voter reg forms and hand them out whenever I come across someone who isn't registered yet







Every vote counts!


----------



## Dia (Nov 23, 2006)

This morning at the gym, while on the treadmill, watching McCain deliver a speech on CNN, I meditated love to the Obamas for a full 2 miles of my run.










What a great idea. Certainly better than slowly alllowing my blood pressure to skyrocket over this race.

Thank you OP!







:


----------



## Dia (Nov 23, 2006)

...And just followed up the love with a little donation.

Everytime McCain is on TV, I am compelled donate again


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dia* 
...And just followed up the love with a little donation.

Everytime McCain is on TV, I am compelled donate again









True that! I am compelled to donate too! And I have never donated to a presidential election before, but I just feel fabulous when I give President Obama money for his election!







:


----------



## Dia (Nov 23, 2006)

^ You're awesome.

BTW I Lived in Fremont for a awhile (the one in Seattle, am assuming from your username). Favorite place I lived I ever, hands down.







:


----------



## VT mountaingirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Our whole family is helping with the wonderful Obama meditation! Rise above all of the media hype and fear mongering and LOVE LOVE LOVE!







: Thank you Talia Rose for starting this wonderful thread, and all of you wonderful mamas that posted too!







:














:


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

:







:







:

I've been feeling so depressed about the election and the possibility of four more years of the same...

esaesa told me the other day about doing the Obama mantra and I've been doing it every time I see a McCain sign, his name, his likeness, or hear anything about him. It makes me feel 1 million times better!








:







:







:

Sending my love as an OBAMA MAMA!!


----------



## Doula Dani (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't get depressed! If we allow ourselves to fear, then fear will prevail! I *know* that Barack is going to be president. It's meant to be!


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Tonight, as we watch the 2nd debate, let's all focus this love to Barack Obama. Send him your calm, focused energy. Envision him winning, taking office, and America changing into a country we can be proud of.









(And, Please, let's put a little bubble of protection around him as his opponents are growing nasty and violent.)


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Obamamamma here- thanks Talia!


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose* 
Tonight, as we watch the 2nd debate, let's all focus this love to Barack Obama. Send him your calm, focused energy. Envision him winning, taking office, and America changing into a country we can be proud of.









(And, Please, let's put a little bubble of protection around him as his opponents are growing nasty and violent.)


So timely Talia Rose! Pink bubble of protection coming up! And lots of love for the Obamas and Barack too!


----------



## nancyw (Jul 8, 2005)

bumpity bump bump bump.......

love this thread!!!! Have searched for an hour to find it again! I remembered the 'manifesting' video you posted, talia rose. it pops into my head often lately. the more negative stuff I hear and read, the more it pops up. such a gentle, refreshing, enlivening reminder and a bright ray of hope.

bumping to keep it popping up in others minds as well!














:







:


----------



## nancyw (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose* 
really strange the link does not work. i posted it in the obama fan club and it works there. let's try a different way

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/l...t=b62ba444.pbr

here's the video link again, for easy access!














:







:







:


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

ooooh! check out this WONDERFUL site!!!!

http://www.manifestobama.com/







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose* 
ooooh! check out this WONDERFUL site!!!!

http://www.manifestobama.com/







:







:







:







:







:

Fabulous!!!!


----------



## doula jbw (Aug 12, 2004)

Thank you Obama Mamas - I actually shed tears (of happiness)


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

that is a powerful video! gave me chills!

-another mama for obama


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

My new thing- as I'm driving around town, every time I see a McCain sign or sticker, I say "Obama" nine times. To put Obama vibes where there formally were not.

Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Obamamamma here- He's kickin' butt in the debate. Love when he laughs at McCain's ridiculouslness!


----------



## kghaffar (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esaesa* 
My new thing- as I'm driving around town, every time I see a McCain sign or sticker, I say "Obama" nine times. To put Obama vibes where there formally were not.

Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama









As someone who lives in Texas, where almost every house on my street has a McCain or even just a Sarah sign --I am glad now to have my own way to combat them as I drive by! Thanks for the idea!!!!


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Sending good vibes and hopeful thoughts of meaningful change, love, and peace for America all the way from Asia!
I am normally not too supportive of any politicians and have a general distaste for government and authority of all kind, but I think Obama can and will make a much needed difference in the US and the world.

GO Obama!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kghaffar* 
As someone who lives in Texas, where almost every house on my street has a McCain or even just a Sarah sign

I know exactly what you're sayin'- it's like people love the way our country is going right now...


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esaesa* 
My new thing- as I'm driving around town, every time I see a McCain sign or sticker, I say "Obama" nine times. To put Obama vibes where there formally were not.

Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama Obama









Oh good idea!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
Obamamamma here- He's kickin' butt in the debate. Love when he laughs at McCain's ridiculouslness!


I loved that too! He seemed so relaxed and even handed.


----------



## anjelika (May 16, 2004)

: Best Wishes to Barack!







:


----------



## kristin1924 (Mar 10, 2007)

I am already saying President Obama in all of my conversations. Our family is so excited for President Obama to make his inaugural speech!!!


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Here's a visualization exercise I got from a friend....

I got this email today: Feel free to copy/paste and pass this on to everybody you know! It makes me sooooo happy that email's like this are circulating the web!

Quote:

The Vision: seeing Obama in office

The year is 2016. We glance at the television one morning and see Obama having another of his many press conferences. He has now been in office for almost 8 years.

It hasn't been perfect, but things are way better than when he took office in January of 2009. You notice that his hair has whitened and he still has that winning smile and that take charge/positive energy that he had when he was campaigning way back in 2008.

You remember back to how concerned you were about whether or not he would win in 2008 and you feel deeply contented that he has been safely in office for such a long time.

He and Congress have done much to address global warming, health care, development of alternative energy sources and a variety of other important matters to the country and the planet. You feel deep gratitude for the past eight years and how things have unfolded.

See it...

Feel it...

Breathe it....

and pass it on.

Let's stop fighting against McCain and Palin, and start working 'for' Obama-Biden.

Let's stop driving ourselves crazy with all of the outrageous mind upsetting details about them and start remembering all of the wonderful reasons we want Obama.

THE CHALLENGE:

Take 30 seconds right now.

Close your eyes and imagine exactly what our country will feel like with President Obama.

Imagine how good it will feel.
Imagine whatever it is about him that you desire.
Imagine the pride.
Imagine the diplomacy.
Imagine the peace.
Imagine the wind mills and the clean cars.
Imagine the citizen groups.
Imagine the earth being healed and revitalized.
Imagine being very proud of your country and its leader.
Imagine whatever it is that draws you to support Obama.
Imagine what your life will look like.

30 seconds. Do it several times a day.

We can shift and change the vibration of this country with positive visions just like this.

It's only 30 seconds a few times a day.

YES WE CAN!!!


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL! Thank you!


----------



## lilysmama1124 (Aug 26, 2006)

Haven't been on MDC in awhile, when I opened your thread there was a McCain ad attatched to the first post. When I went to new page and came back to check it had changed to Elmo. What is up with that? Go Obama. I have been out canvassing for him in my city, please volunteer if you can!!


----------



## Doula Dani (Jan 9, 2008)

Ohmmmmmmmbama.















:


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doula Dani* 
Ohmmmmmmmbama.

I'm not sure if it's just my pervy mind, but I read that a little dirty...


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

The website for manifest obama has disapeared. I found another link for the video. please pass it along....













:


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose* 









I'm just so excited for Tuesday! Hope his family is not listening to all the negative crap going around...

Obama love!!!







:


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

This is not new but for those of you who have not seen it before, or would like to immerse yourself once again in it's beauty and positive message






I could play this all day long. Pass it on......


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

stepping up the love and positive visualizations, safety, and lots and lots and lots of votes during the next 48 hours (and beyond)

President Barack Obama! Can you say it with me?


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

Love to Obama and his family!!







:







:







:


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

: OBAMA!!!!!!!!!!









We are so close!


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose* 
stepping up the love and positive visualizations, safety, and lots and lots and lots of votes during the next 48 hours (and beyond)

President Barack Obama! Can you say it with me?










YES WE CAN!
President Obama can't wait for your inauguration!




























Sending lots of love to you and your family and the Bidens.














:















And even some to your opponents. They'll need it when they go home after their campaign is over.


----------



## anjelika (May 16, 2004)

:







:





















:







:

All the Best for an OVERWHELMING SUCCESS!

President OBAMA!!!


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

:







:







:







:







:

president obama!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Is it bad that I taught my 19 month old to say "Obama!"?









President Barack Obama!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

How sad that his grandmother passed.







I'm sure she was so proud of him.


----------



## milkeriffic mama (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Is it bad that I taught my 19 month old to say "Obama!"?









President Barack Obama!

Not bad at all! My 21 month old talks about Obama on a daily basis.







:

Visualizing a new era in this country starting tomorrow evening. Sending love, thoughts, and prayers to the Obama family tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Sending love to the Obamas today all day!


----------



## anjelika (May 16, 2004)

Best Wishes to the Obama and Biden families today!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

:





















:


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Chant together: O-Ba-Ma! O-Ba-Ma! O-Ba-Ma!







:







:







:


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

I am proud that my state was the FIRST state to go Obama

Yay Vermont














:







:







:







:







:


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Yea Vermont!

Obama! Obama! Obama


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm soo excited, this is just too much!


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO







:


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

This is probably the most historic moment of my life. Simply beautiful.


----------



## kghaffar (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparklett* 
This is probably the most historic moment of my life. Simply beautiful.

I agree.

I am in tears. I want to wake up my 2yo and hug her.







:


----------



## Inanna_Mama (Sep 18, 2006)

updated 11:24 p.m. EST, Tue November 4, 2008
MCCAIN CONGRATULATES OBAMA
www.cnn.com








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## April411 (Dec 19, 2007)

:







:
This is so exciting! I was so happy when I heard he had won. There was nobody to share my excitement with except my 4 year old dd so I hugged her and we chanted Obama! Obama! for about 5 minutes. I almost started crying.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

We did it!!!! Now the long wait to January.. . but I am so excited!!!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

YES WE DID! YES WE DID! YES WE DID!!!!







:







:







:


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

I am so excited! !!!!!







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







: Yay President Obama!!!!!







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you mamas for using your energy or prayers to help Barack Obama become our next president. We now stand in a place where anything is possible.
I'm hoping you will all now expand your visualization out to include safe passage for Barack and his family these next 8 years and beyond. Imagine him 8 years forwards, in the white house, his hair has gone a bit gray. America has been led in a new sustainable direction and inspired other countries to follow. Our economy is once again becoming strong. Healthcare is accessable and affordable to everyone. We are once again a respected country. We are not at war....
Please hold this picture, or your own positive version of it, in your heart and mind.......


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

:


----------



## Prudie (Nov 7, 2008)

Tons of excitment here in Canada as well!!!
Many of my friends and I wish we could have voted as well.
I am so happy about the times my little girl is going to grow up in.
!!Obama!!


----------



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

I hope that there are still things he will listen and act on according to the wishes of the people. For example, I do hope that he changes his stance on not allowing selective vaccinations. I also hope he changes his stance on government control in the home. Whether that be where we choose to school our children and have our babies. He has a wonderful message of hope for our country. He is in the process of learning how to be my Commander in Chief and I will stand by him. However, I will still continue to voice how I want my home to be run and how my children are to be raised without government control. But he is my boss now too. (We're a military family.)


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *southernmommie* 
I hope that there are still things he will listen and act on according to the wishes of the people. For example, I do hope that he changes his stance on not allowing selective vaccinations. I also hope he changes his stance on government control in the home. Whether that be where we choose to school our children and have our babies. He has a wonderful message of hope for our country. He is in the process of learning how to be my Commander in Chief and I will stand by him. However, I will still continue to voice how I want my home to be run and how my children are to be raised without government control. But he is my boss now too. (We're a military family.)

I have found him to be very willing to listen. I write him several times a week. He has even set up a new website that we can write to him at with input.

www.change.gov


----------



## jackie0109 (Oct 17, 2008)

I just hope Obama can make a difference when it comes to our economic stature. He listens so that's a plus.


----------

